# .ts Dateien in DVD taugliches Format wandeln



## resu223 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Ich habe auf einen USB Stick über unseren Reciver Filme aufgenommen.
Diese sind dort im Format .ts gespeichert( meherere Dateien pro Film).
Nun versuche ich diese auf den Rechner in ein DVD taugliches Format zu konvertieren, sprich zusammenfügen, konvertieren und zu einem DVD Format umzuwandeln um es dann auf DVD zu brennen.
Leider funktoniert das nicht.
Deshalb bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Lösung bzw. einem Programm welches das beherrscht.
Kann auch gerne ein Kaufprogramm sein.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.
Danke im voraus.

Grüße resu223


----------



## D@nger (29. Dezember 2013)

Schau dich mal bei Chip nach einem TS-Converter um. Freemake Video Converter - Download - CHIP


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenns etwas mächtiger sein darf (sprich ein Programm mit mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Fortgeschrittenere) kannste auch den MediaCoder  benutzen.

Für deine DVDs müsstest du als Zielformat MPEG-2 nutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

Das TS Format beinhaltet eigentlich schon einen Mpeg 2 Stream.
Was du brauchst ist ein Demuxer, der Ton und Bild voneinander trennt.
Danach kannst du das Material dann wieder in ein neues Containerformat zusammenfügen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das TS Format beinhaltet eigentlich schon einen Mpeg 2 Stream.


 
Manchmal, nicht zwangsweise (ich hab auch schon Geräte gesehen die x.264 in TS reinpappen).
Falls das bei dem Gerät hier aber wirklich so ist reichts tatsächlich aus einmal neu zu muxen ohne irgendwas zu konvertieren.

Das geht im Übrigen mit dem genannten Programm auch wenn ich mich recht entsinne, einfach statt irgendwelche Konvertieroptionen die Auswahl "Copy Stream" verwenden.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es hier im Forum eine Ecke, in der es mehr Infos zur Thematik gibt?

Ich habe von dem Bereich 0-Ahnung und habe eine MKV Datei, die meinen Sony-BD-Player regelmäßig abstürzen lässt.

Was ich gefunden habe ist das hier, aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.

Beim abspielen von .mkv dateien = Absturz


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Manchmal, nicht zwangsweise (ich hab auch schon Geräte gesehen die x.264 in TS reinpappen).
> Falls das bei dem Gerät hier aber wirklich so ist reichts tatsächlich aus einmal neu zu muxen ohne irgendwas zu konvertieren.



Das TS Format ist ja auch nur ein Containerformat, und in der Regel sind das Mpeg 2 Streams.
Möglich ist natürlich, dass das bei neueren Geräten MP4 Streams sind, aber auch das ist ja kein Problem. Demuxen muss man das meiner Meinung so oder so, man kommt nicht umher, das zu machen.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Gibt es hier im Forum eine Ecke, in der es mehr Infos zur Thematik gibt?
> 
> Ich habe von dem Bereich 0-Ahnung und habe eine MKV Datei, die meinen Sony-BD-Player regelmäßig abstürzen lässt.
> 
> ...



Besorg dir mal mkvtoolnix und erstelle die MKV Datei neu. Meist hilft das.
MKVToolnix - Download - CHIP


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das TS Format ist ja auch nur ein Containerformat, und in der Regel sind das Mpeg 2 Streams.



Ist die Frage, ob SD- oder HD-TV-Aufnahme.
Bei den alten SD-DVB-Formaten stimmt das mit der Regel und MPEG2. 
Bei HD ist es in der Regel h.264/AVC.



> Möglich ist natürlich, dass das bei neueren Geräten MP4 Streams sind, aber auch das ist ja kein Problem. Demuxen muss man das meiner Meinung so oder so, man kommt nicht umher, das zu machen.



Das ist heute weniger vom Gerät, sondern vom Sender abhängig, was im Transportstream steckt.

TS-Doctor macht sich ganz gut - ist aber Löhnware, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, was die Testversion für Einschränkungen hat.

In eine DVD zu wandeln, ist im Grunde kein Problem - zumindest ist es kein Problem, in DVD-kompatibles MPEG2 zu wandeln, wenn man die TS-Datei erstmal in einem Stück vorliegen hat - eine vernünftige DVD zu erstellen, erfordert aber auch ein vernünftiges Authoringprogramm.
Wirklich zu empfehlen ist es aber nicht, denn wenn das "Original" ein einigermaßen akzeptables HD-Video ist, dann hat man natürlich starke Qualitätsverluste bei Umwandlung in SD, denn bei DVD ist 720x576 das Höchste der Gefühle. Ist schon ein sichtbarer Abstieg von 1920x1080, aber auch schon von 1280x720.

Was MKV-Dateien angeht - naja, die kommen in der Regel nicht direkt vom Receiver/DVR, sondern - wenn nicht grade selbst erstellt - aus dem Netz.
Sony-Geräte stellen sich da gerne mal etwas mädchenhaft an - wenn der PC die Datei problemfrei abspielt, liegt es wahrschscheinlich am Sony, dass er da was nicht verkraftet. Muss man mit leben.
Aber das Video (nochmal) durch MKVToolnix zu jagen, schadet nicht.  Versuch macht kluch.






Besorg dir mal mkvtoolnix und erstelle die MKV Datei neu. Meist hilft das.
MKVToolnix - Download - CHIP[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dragonix (30. Dezember 2013)

MPEG2:
Demuxen und aneinanderkleben mit ProjectX, DVD dann z.B. mit "GUI for DVDAuthor" (ist einfach eine Oberfläche für DVDAuthor) zu ner DVD basteln...

Ansonsten kommste ums Rumkodieren (wie oben beschrieben) nicht aus, geht natürlich auch mit ffmpeg, mplayer/mencoder, .......


----------



## Chakka_cor (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

hast Du einen Edision-Receiver? Der macht dass auch mit mehreren Dateien bei einem Film.

Zum bearbeiten (Werbung raus schneiden, zusammen führen) benutze ich TSDoctor, das kostet recht wenig und ist sehr gut.

Zum umwandeln in andere Formate benutze ich SUPER 2013.

Hab mit beiden Programmen bestimmt schon über 100 aufgenomme Filme bearbeitet und bin 100 % zufrieden!


----------



## resu223 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, als erstes mal an alle ausnahmlosen Danke für Eure Mühe und Antworten, denn nur so kommt man weiter
Ich habe ein kostenloses und bestimmt nicht ganz unbekanntes Programm gefunden, mit dem ich die Dateien schneiden, konvertieren und direkt als DVD-Video brennen kann.
Der "Freemake Video Converter" ist kostenlos und macht seine Sache richtig gut.
Eine Frage bleibt jedoch offen.
Ich habe den Film auf eine DVD-RW gebrannt mit einem Volumen von 1,88 GB, dass heisst es ist noch Platz auf der DVD.
Nur wenn ich jetzt noch einen passenden Film hinzufügen will möchte er mir jedes mal die DVD wieder löschen.
Hat von Euch schonmal jemand mit dem Programm gearbeitet und weiss wie ich den 2.Film auf die DVD bringe????
Danke Euch im voraus!

Grüße Ansu


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2013)

Du musst die DVD dann neu erstellen, wenn du noch einen Film hinzufügen willst, denn die VIDEO_TS.IFO Datei ändert sich ja.
Würdest du den neuen Film einfach einfügen, würde er die bestehende VIDEO_TS.IFO Datei überschreiben und der schon darauf befindliche Film ist weg.
Daher das alte Material auf die Platte kopieren und dann aus den beiden Filmen einen machen. Dazu das Menü neu anpassen, damit du beide Filme aussuchen kannst.


----------

